# social phobics anonymous



## jm7 (Dec 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if social phobics anonymous is still around? When I went to their website it said 'this page is not available' and when I searched online most of the information about the organization was almost a year old. I've seen people post in threads about the conference call meeting and some local meetings but most of those posts are pretty old.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know anything about it, but if they had meetings for that here, I'd go.


----------

